# 10v to 20v



## Ubersoldat (Oct 5, 2006)

What all do i need to swap on a 20V head?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: 10v to 20v (Ubersoldat)*

You want to drop a 20v head into your 100? Are you planning on turbocharging it or running N/A?
Physically, the 20v head will bolt up to the NG/NF bottom end fine. You will have to get some sort of stand alone engine management, custom exhaust, new manifolds(3b or 7A) etc, etc...it really depends on what your plans are. There's alot to consider.
If you want to run N/A, I'd probably find a used 7A engine and drop that in and use 034, Megasquirt, etc to run it.
Steve


----------

